# Sams Club, Batavia, IL contract expiring



## getmoresnow

I had posted something here a couple weeks ago but it disappeared. If this is in the wrong area, please let me know

I've heard from a friend who is an employee at Sams Club Batavia that the contract with it's current snow plow/landscape contractor is expiring at the end of this month. It's not something I'm interested in (1 truck, no landscaping interest), but for bigger full year firms it seems like it should be a good account. The store managers name is Alex.

Good luck.


----------



## snorider075

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## getmoresnow

You're welcome.

In the past he always got snow plowing, landscaping and lot cleaning together and divided the gross number by 12.

Your website doesn't mention landscape, but even if that's the case, it's worth a call.

Good luck


----------



## natedawg77

Hope that info was for everyone...if so thanks...if not oops but thanks

Anymore info like that in the Kane and Dekalb Counties is greatly appreciated.

Nate


----------

